# Samsung 40C6900 for Rs 61K, Is it worth?



## ajaymailed (Jul 2, 2012)

i am planning to buy a 40-42 inch LED, budget is 50-55K. I was checkin out few models. It seems Samsung D5000, 5500 etc will be difficult to find as they are replaced by EH5000 etc.  

EH5000 isn't that impressive when i saw that, but 40C6900 was good,quoted price is 61K. I will try to find 40D5000 in other stores but if i cannot find it, can i put 10K more for 40C6900 than for 40EH5000. Salesman says 40C6900 was even better than D models. Its original price seems to be around 1Lac.

40EX520 price is quoted around 59K. So i am trying to choose between 40EX520 and 40C6900 if i fail to find 40D5000.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 2, 2012)

40C6900...!!!!!
Which model is that????
Oh yes I think its was there is market before the D series, please just stay away from that, it is many years old model.And not at all worth for 61k and don't listen to the salesman.
You can also try if you can find 40D5500 or 40D5900, both will be priced for under 60k


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 4, 2012)

still hunting for D5000/5500. but found D5003 for 50K. I dunno why i stump across only bad models while good old models are always sold out and new models are too costly.

update: just now i called a samsung store, they seem to have 40D5500 but price is 58K. Another store quoted EX520 for 57K.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 5, 2012)

Just get the D5500 then, and try to bargain with them a lil more, try to get it for 55k if you can can, but surely you can get it for 57k

Hey I found a good deal for you.
Check out *here*, you can get D5500 for 55k but the offer is valid for a very shot duration.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 5, 2012)

Bargained D5500 for 56K. i could see EX520 and D5500 in the same store, though not side by side. It was difficult for me find any difference in picture quality though i didn't check if settings were default.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 5, 2012)

Thats good.You are going to get one of the best LED TV out there.


----------



## ajaymailed (Jul 6, 2012)

ordered the Samsung D5500 for 55.8K at Bajaj electronics, delivery tomorrow, wall mounting two days later, hope you guyz will help me with settings.
How much will a Samsung wireless LAN adapter cost? Now that i have a smartTV, i want to watch youtube on tv.


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 7, 2012)

Congrats man. Do post a small review.


----------

